# Pogba vs. Verratti vs. Kovacic vs. De Bruyne



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

Un po' di numerini dell'ultima stagione per qualche analisi che esuli dalle simpatie personali...

Per ora conto solo le stelline...

Pogba: 3 stelline
Verratti: 8 stelline
Kovacic: 6 stelline
De Bruyne: 6 stelline

E riporto l'ordine secondo le valutazioni statistiche:
1) Kovacic (1994)
2) Verratti (1992)
3) De Brunye (1991)
4) Mr. 110 milioni (1993)

Qui sotto la tabella...


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Seriamente, come fa Kovacic ad essere primo?


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2015)

Questa è la dimostrazione che nel calcio i numeri non sono tutto. Tra l'altro Kovacic ha uno score difensivo che è il doppio di tutti gli altri messi assieme, bah!


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Seriamente, come fa Kovacic ad essere primo?



E' il migliore in fase difensiva, il secondo in fase di possesso e il terzo in fase d'attacco. Se poi valutiamo che questi numeri gli ha fatti nell'Inter...


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Seriamente, come fa Kovacic ad essere primo?


 [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] il ragioniere.


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Tra di loro il mio preferito è assolutamente Verratti. Uno che ha la capacità di costruzione di Xavi e la capacità di interdizione di Mascherano, in un mix che ricorda Scholes e in caso si allenasse sui lanci lunghi lo stesso Pirlo. Un mostro delle due fasi dalla tecnica devastante. Il Barcellona si svegli e lo prenda.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E' il migliore in fase difensiva, il secondo in fase di possesso e il terzo in fase d'attacco. Se poi valutiamo che questi numeri gli ha fatti nell'Inter...


Questo vuol dire una cosa, se Kovacic ha avuto un rendimento davvero superiore a quei tre, allora il problema è l'Inter che lo fa passare per un incompiuto e non lui, allora vorrà dire che al Real Madrid farà sfracelli.


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo vuol dire una cosa, se Kovacic ha avuto un rendimento davvero superiore a quei tre, allora il problema è l'Inter che lo fa passare per un incompiuto e non lui, allora vorrà dire che al Real Madrid farà sfracelli.



E' evidente che il problema sia l'Inter.. il ragazzo ha 21 anno e un po' di fragilità caratteriale... a 20 anni gli hanno messo la squadra sulle spalle e non ha dimostrato quanto poteva, basti ricordare la tragicomica Juve-Inter d'andata... ma per il resto ha spesso fatto vedere di avere numeri eccezionali...


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

I problemi di Kovacic, al di là della discontinuità, sono due:

- Non si sa che ruolo abbia. Anche se per me è molto chiaro. E' un regista davanti alla difesa. E un impostatore tecnico in un centrocampo a due. Non un trequartista né una mezzala. 
- Non ha personalità. Almeno in campo. Perché fuori si vede lontano un miglio quanto abbia il complesso di superiorità e si senta già arrivato. 

Comunque era il miglior giocatore a livello di tecnica nella rosa dell'Inter. Proprio l'unico che non andava ceduto...


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2015)

Pogba è una spanna sopra gli altri. 
Verratti e De Bruyne sono imparagonabili per ruolo e caratteristiche. In valore assoluto siamo lì...Verratti stà avendo una buona continuità ormai da 3 anni e stà crescendo pian piano. Gli manca ancora un salto di qualità per essere leader di un centrocampo. De Bruyne ha giocato alla grandissima la scorsa stagione. Dovrà ripetersi, magari su palcoscenici più importanti.
Kovacic al momento ha mostrato di meno. Come potenziale può essere al livello degli altri, ma per ora è difficile accostarlo a quei 3.
Deve assolutamente crescere sul lato della personalità e deve trovare una collocazione definitiva in campo.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Agosto 2015)

Verratti è il migliore. Fa già la differenza nei big match. Ottimo nelle due fasi ed ha ancora molto potenziale inespresso. A ruota c'è Pogba che forse è più completo, ma più discontinuo e nei big match scompare. Poi De Bruyne e basta. Non mi pare ci sia un quarto giocatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2015)

Verratti>De Bruyne>Pogba>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kovacic.

Tra questi De Bruyne è stato però l'unico ad avere la squadra che giocasse abbastanza per lui.


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

Dai appoggiate Tutto Sport e provate a leggere un po' di numeri dell'ultima stagione...


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> I problemi di Kovacic, al di là della discontinuità, sono due:
> 
> - Non si sa che ruolo abbia. Anche se per me è molto chiaro. E' un regista davanti alla difesa. E un impostatore tecnico in un centrocampo a due. Non un trequartista né una mezzala.
> - Non ha personalità. Almeno in campo. Perché fuori si vede lontano un miglio quanto abbia il complesso di superiorità e si senta già arrivato.
> ...



Vorrei vederlo in un centrocampo a due stile-City, nel quale Fernandinho/Fernando si dedica maggiormente alla copertura e Yaya Toure maggiormente a quella offensiva, naturalmente Kovacic farebbe lo Yaya Toure della situazione. Comunque a mio avviso non può fare il regista perchè non è bravo a far da schermo e perchè non sfrutterebbe una delle sue maggiori doti: la progressione palla al piede. Secondo me può fare il trequartista anche in una squadra votata alle ripartenze (come il Borussia per esempio).


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vorrei vederlo in un centrocampo a due stile-City, nel quale Fernandinho/Fernando si dedica maggiormente alla copertura e Yaya Toure maggiormente a quella offensiva, naturalmente Kovacic farebbe lo Yaya Toure della situazione. Comunque a mio avviso non può fare il regista perchè* non è bravo a far da schermo* e perchè non sfrutterebbe una delle sue maggiori doti: la progressione palla al piede. Secondo me può fare il trequartista anche in una squadra votata alle ripartenze (come il Borussia per esempio).



I dati sulla sua fase difensiva dicono altro...


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> I dati sulla sua fase difensiva dicono altro...



A parte che i dati si riferiscono al Kovacic mezzala dell'ultima stagione, visto che Kovacic da regista ci ha iniziato a giocare quest'anno, ma poi onestamente non capisco che dati abbiano raccolto per far sì che il totale dello score difensivo di Kovacic sia addirittura tre volte più alto rispetto a quello di un Verratti che macina km in campo e recupera un sacco di palloni a partita. Gli equivoci tattici che si fanno ogni anno su Kovacic partono proprio dal fatto che innanzitutto non sia bravo a difendere.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tra di loro il mio preferito è assolutamente Verratti. Uno che ha la capacità di costruzione di Xavi e la capacità di interdizione di Mascherano, in un mix che ricorda Scholes e in caso si allenasse sui lanci lunghi lo stesso Pirlo. Un mostro delle due fasi dalla tecnica devastante. *Il Milan si svegli e lo prenda.*



meglio così!


----------



## mèuris (16 Agosto 2015)

Personalmente, tenderei a piazzare Kovacic abbastanza sotto agli altri,almeno per adesso. È un giocatore del quale ancora non si è capito bene cosa sia in grado di fare e cosa no, e che vedo piuttosto carente in personalità.
Per quanto riguarda gli altri tre, ricoprono tutti ruoli diversi, quindi la mia valutazione si basa più che altro su una considerazione complessiva delle qualità di ciascuno e sulle mie preferenze.
Se ne potessi scegliere solo uno,da mettere in squadra, sarei indeciso tra Pogba e Verratti. Sono tra i primissimi centrocampisti al mondo e hanno un livello qualitativo straordinario,a mio parere. Entrambi hanno qualche difettuccio attitudinale (Verratti un po'falloso e sanguigno, Pogba a volte troppo gigione, con la palla tra i piedi), che però mi sembra stiano limando. Dipende,chiaramente, anche da cosa uno cerca: Verratti è un regista, uno che si abbassa ad iniziare l'azione e che detta i tempi alla squadra(poi può giocare anche mezzala, ma il modo di giocare rimane quello), Pogba è una mezzala che sa fare tutto e che abbina fisico e classe in maniera forse unica, data anche la stazza non indifferente. 
Messo alle strette,credo opterei per il francese,per la maggiore varietà di soluzioni e forse per la maggiore eleganza,ma siamo lì, il livello è quello.
De Bruyne lo piazzo leggermente dietro anche per gusto personale. Niente da dire sulle qualità del giocatore; è uno degli esterni offensivi più forti che ci siano, ed è molto duttile, in quanto può ricoprire anche altri ruoli, tra cui quello di mezzala;emplicemente non è un giocatore che mi colpisce come i due sopra.


----------

